# Question about doe holding back milk



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I've just started milking our ND doe, got a cup each time both yesterday and today which is not a lot but hey, you have to start somewhere right? 

I've read that the doe will sometimes hold back some milk for the kids, and it never occurred to me that she would do that by allowing me to milk out one side but not the other. That's exactly what seemed to happen though, and I was wondering if that's what meant by holding back? I always thought it meant that she would give me some of the milk from each side, but hold some back from each. 

Yesterday I milked the first side just fine, but got nothing from the 2nd. So today I started on that side and she gave me another cupful, but when I went to milk the other side (the side that I got milk from yesterday) I didn't get any. 

I'm using a Magidans milker, so I know it's not my poor hand milking technique. :lol: Is this to be expected? And if so, will she let me milk out both sides at some point or do I have to wait for the kids to be weaned?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Once kids are weaned they will not hold back. Each doe is different. You can try massaging.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I have tried gently "bumping" her, but no luck. What I'm wondering is, do they always hold back by letting you have just the one side? Or they hold back some from each?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on the goat.

Actually massage the udder, not just bump it.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

SusanP said:


> I have tried gently "bumping" her, but no luck. What I'm wondering is, do they always hold back by letting you have just the one side? Or they hold back some from each?


In my experience holding back is two sided, not just one. Are you sure both sides are normal? No heat or pain-tenderness?


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes, all seems fine on both sides. The first day I started on side A and didn't get any from side B. Next day I started with side B and didn't get anything from side A.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Can you milk both sides at the same time? You might be able to trick her to letting you get her even.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Hmmm, that would mean hand milking, right? Well I guess if I can learn to hand milk enough for the strip cup I should just keep going instead of taking the easy way out with the milker! :mrgreen:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For the stubborn ones, it may be best to hand milk. It may throw her off, if she is use to the pump type milking, hand milking may get her to drop the milk.

It is annoying when they do this and yes I massage, bump ect.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh allllll-right, I'll give it a shot. Maybe milker on one teat while hand milking the other? Good entertainment value there I'll bet! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Worth a try.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Good news! On day 3 she let me milk both sides with the milker and I got 2.5 cups...very excited! Yesterday the same. Seems maybe we both just needed to settle in to the routine. A bit of persistence pays off, really loving the milk! :-D


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Great!!!!:applaud::hi5::wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------

